# كام متوسط راتب المهندس المدني حديث التخرج في مصر ؟



## mohamedzidan (4 سبتمبر 2010)

كام متوسط راتب المهندس المدني حديث التخرج في مصر ؟


وشكرا


----------



## haytham baraka (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اعتقد في حدود ( 1000 الي 2500)


----------



## kehh (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ما اتوقع راتب اقل من 2500


----------



## alhebsi (4 سبتمبر 2010)

3500


----------



## 1948 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

2500


----------



## farsss75 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

2500 مرتب جيد امهندس حديث


----------



## mohamedzidan (4 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بسال عن الراتب في مصر


----------



## م.إسلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

في مصر من 2000 إلى 2500 + تأمين المواصلات , يا إما بدل مواصلات أو تأمينها


----------



## EAM (4 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا دى كلها ارقام خياليه
انا مهندس حديث2010
ونزلت وشفت الموجود
غالبا بنسبة 99% حوالى 1200جنيه-1500جنية مصرى


----------



## م.إسلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

eam قال:


> طبعا دى كلها ارقام خياليه
> انا مهندس حديث2010
> ونزلت وشفت الموجود
> غالبا بنسبة 99% حوالى 1200جنيه-1500جنية مصرى



غلط و الله , لو كده يبقى حرام عليك , الناس في مدينتي بتاخد 1800 + تأمين المواصلات + 70% من الراتب كل 3 شهور كتشجيع , بونس يعني ,


----------



## enge_rana (4 سبتمبر 2010)

عندنا بالعراق 500دولار


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (4 سبتمبر 2010)

eam قال:


> طبعا دى كلها ارقام خياليه
> انا مهندس حديث2010
> ونزلت وشفت الموجود
> غالبا بنسبة 99% حوالى 1200جنيه-1500جنية مصرى


 
معاك يابشمهندس .......1200 الى 1800 بالكتييييير اوي ..ده للمعظم...بس فيه بعض الاماكن الخاصة بياخدو اكتر زي مدينتي ...ولو فيه بدلات او سهرات ...اما الاساسي لايتعدى اللي كتبته


----------



## Civil.Eng.Eslam (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يا محمد يا حسنين ..... الكلام ده و الارقام دي قليله خالص خالص


----------



## محمد دهشورى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله يا جماعه فى ناس كاتبه ارقام خياليه اوى مش عارف فين فى مصر حد بياخد 3500 حديث التخرج 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا سالت وشوفت اصدقائى كله فى رنج من 1200 حتى 1800 او 2000 على الاكثر
ربنا يوفقكم ويوفقنا يااااااااااااارب


----------



## taher1985 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والله يا جماعه فى ناس كاتبه ارقام خياليه اوى مش عارف فين فى مصر حد بياخد 3500 حديث التخرج
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> انا سالت وشوفت اصدقائى كله فى رنج من 1200 حتى 1800 او 2000 على الاكثر
> ربنا يوفقكم ويوفقنا يااااااااااااارب



كلامك مظبوط


----------



## محمد الجنيدى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

هو من 1300الى 2200 انا نزلت و اصحابى كمان وكلنا فر الرنج ده


----------



## fut civil engineer (5 سبتمبر 2010)

راتب المهندس حديث التخرج فى مصر بيتراوح من 1500الى2000 
وده بيكون حسب سنة التخرج يعنى لو فات سنة على تخرجك بيزيد المرتب 250جنيه


----------



## myada1 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب هو الراتب فى مكتب هندسى بيكون اقل من شركة؟؟
وهل الارقام دى للتنفيذ بس
لانى قريت ان المكتب الفنى اقل من التنفيذ


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

myada1 قال:


> طيب هو الراتب فى مكتب هندسى بيكون اقل من شركة؟؟
> وهل الارقام دى للتنفيذ بس
> لانى قريت ان المكتب الفنى اقل من التنفيذ


 
هو فعلا مرتبات المكاتب اقل من الشركات بس على حسب مستوى المكتب

انا اعتقد والله اعلم ان مرتب المكتب الفنى تقريبا 3/4 مرتب التنفيذ

وان شاء الله ربنا يوفق الجميع وده رزق كل واحد

والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Civil.Eng.Eslam قال:


> ربنا يكرمك يا محمد يا حسنين ..... الكلام ده و الارقام دي قليله خالص خالص[/QUOTE
> 
> الارقام يابشمهندس هي الواقع وزي ما قال الاخوة الافاضل ممكن توصل ل2200 او 2500 بس ده نادر جدا وفي اماكن خاصة ...السوق كده...وربنا يوفق الجميع ويلاقو مرتبات افضل...كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (5 سبتمبر 2010)

حديث التخرج بياخد من 2000 الي 3000 

بس لوفي خبرة ممكن يوصل 5000 الي 8000

واحيانا الي 15000 حسب الخبرة والاتقان في العمل


----------



## احمد جلال جعفر (5 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس حديث التخرج مرتبه يتوقف على المكان الذي يعمل به فمثلا 
1-المكاتب الاستشارية :نتيجة ان المجهود المبذول بها يكون نسبيا اقل من شركات المقاولات فان مرتب حديث التخرج يكون من 1000 الى 1500 جنيه هذا مع توفير المواصلات او بدل مواصلات لايقل عن 200 الى 300 جنيه شهريا
2-شركات المقاولات -القطاع العام فأن راتب حديث التخرج باي حال من الاحوال لن يتعدى 800-900 جنيه
3-شركات المقاولات -القطاع الخاص فان راتب حديث التخرج يبدأ من 1200 جنيه الى 2000 جنيه هذا مع توفير وسائل المواصلات و لن تجد اعلى من ذلك الافى بعض المكاتب الصغيرة جدا التى تقوم بأستنذاف المهندسين حديثي التخرج فمثلا الصبح فى الموقع حتى الساعة الرابعة او الخامسة ثم مساءا من السادسة الى العاشرة 
ولكن نصيحتي لكل مهندس حديث التخرج انه لاينظر الى المكان الذي به الراتب الاكبر بل الى المكان الذي سوف يكتسب فيه خبرة اكثر بغض النظر عن الراتب فالمهندس يصبح له كيان بعد 3 سنوات خبرة حقيقية ووقتها سوف تجد المكان بالراتب الذي تتمناه و ربما اكثروالنصيحة الاخرى للمهندسين حديثي التخرج لا تحاولوا التنطيط كثيرا فى بداية حياتكم العملية لان ذللك يترك انطباع سئ لدي اصحاب العمل عند قراءة السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بك لذا حاول ان تستقر باول شركة انت فيها بقدر الامكان اذا كانت الخبرة جيدة
النصيحة الاخري عندما تظل فترة طويلة بالشركة التى تعمل بها اذا كنت مهندس كفء فانك سوف تكبر فيها بسرعة واتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق


----------



## mohamed elgohary (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الرواتب دى بكش
الراتب من 1000 الى 1800
ودة الرواتب المتعارف عليها


----------



## محمد حورس (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ياجماعة ده كلام مش تمام اكتر حاجة 1500 وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## StealthBattle (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الراتب للمهندس المبتدأ عمره ما بيعدى ال 1500 جنيه


----------



## StealthBattle (6 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشق الحب الجميل قال:


> حديث التخرج بياخد من 2000 الي 3000
> 
> بس لوفي خبرة ممكن يوصل 5000 الي 8000
> 
> واحيانا الي 15000 حسب الخبرة والاتقان في العمل



لامؤاخذه على طريقه السؤال 

بس انت منين يا عم الحاج ؟ :61:


----------



## محمد دهشورى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشق الحب الجميل قال:


> حديث التخرج بياخد من 2000 الي 3000
> 
> بس لوفي خبرة ممكن يوصل 5000 الي 8000
> 
> واحيانا الي 15000 حسب الخبرة والاتقان في العمل



احلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

all right


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

احمد جلال جعفر قال:


> المهندس حديث التخرج مرتبه يتوقف على المكان الذي يعمل به فمثلا
> 1-المكاتب الاستشارية :نتيجة ان المجهود المبذول بها يكون نسبيا اقل من شركات المقاولات فان مرتب حديث التخرج يكون من 1000 الى 1500 جنيه هذا مع توفير المواصلات او بدل مواصلات لايقل عن 200 الى 300 جنيه شهريا
> 2-شركات المقاولات -القطاع العام فأن راتب حديث التخرج باي حال من الاحوال لن يتعدى 800-900 جنيه
> 3-شركات المقاولات -القطاع الخاص فان راتب حديث التخرج يبدأ من 1200 جنيه الى 2000 جنيه هذا مع توفير وسائل المواصلات و لن تجد اعلى من ذلك الافى بعض المكاتب الصغيرة جدا التى تقوم بأستنذاف المهندسين حديثي التخرج فمثلا الصبح فى الموقع حتى الساعة الرابعة او الخامسة ثم مساءا من السادسة الى العاشرة
> ...


 
كلامك مظبوط يا باشمهندس - المفروض حديث التخرج لا ينظر للراتب وانما يؤسس نفسه ويكتسب خبرة وستتضح له الامور بعد ذلك ويستطيع ان يضع راتب لنفسه يتناسب مع ادائه في العمل وقدرته علي انجاز اعماله بالمشروع وتمكنه من ذلك 

وبالتوفيق للجميع وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

والله هى بتبقى حسب المكان اللى بتشتغل فية
وانا اعلم جيدا اشخاصا مرتباتهم 500
واشخاصا اخرون 1000
واخرون 2000_3000
بالنسبة لحديث التخرج وهذا يرجع لميزانية مكان العمل


----------



## ahmed arfa (7 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام جميل جميل جميل ولكن المهم الخبرة الخبرة الخبرة بالتلاته


----------



## مهندس على المهدى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

دى ارقام خياليه لدفعه 2010 هيبقى كويس جداااااااااا من 1750الى 2000


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مع المهندس الخريج حديث 2010 فعلا تتراوح من 1200إلي 1800 بكتير قوووي
إلا إذا الوسايط والمعارف ومعتقدش هتنفع كتير إلأ في حدود التعامل


----------



## محمد احمد هزاع (7 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشق الحب الجميل قال:


> حديث التخرج بياخد من 2000 الي 3000
> 
> بس لوفي خبرة ممكن يوصل 5000 الي 8000
> 
> واحيانا الي 15000 حسب الخبرة والاتقان في العمل


 
ايه الارقام دى يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
راتب حديث التخرج من 1000 الى 1500 ج


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

امال راتب 2008 دلوقتي كام علشان انا عاوز انزل مصر


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

2008 فى مصر بيكون حوالى 2500


----------



## MOAElShrief (8 سبتمبر 2010)

_



حديث التخرج بياخد من 2000 الي 3000 

بس لوفي خبرة ممكن يوصل 5000 الي 8000

واحيانا الي 15000 حسب الخبرة والاتقان في العمل

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
_لا تعليق_

_انا سألت كتير من 1000 الي 1800 حسب المكان_


----------



## علي عبدالناصر (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه الارقام ديه انا لسة متخرج السنه دي مش باخد اكتر من 600 جنيه + الموصلات و الشحن ومتبهدل في الشغل بس انا مبصتش للمرتب ي الاول انا بصيت في الخبرة انا كنت متخرج اون سراميك بس دلوقتي والحمدلله فهمت اللعية مشيا ازاي وادينا بنتعلم ودلوقتي ممكن افكر في شركة تانيه بمرتب احسن


----------



## lovesemsem (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مممممممم نقدر نقول من 700 جنيه تصميم
وتنفيذ من 1100 جنيه
لاعلى


----------



## mimo_spicy (11 سبتمبر 2010)

لا فعلا الرواتب في حدود 1200.....


----------



## goldlion (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انا شغال ف مكتب تصميم خريج 2010 مرتبى 1500 
من غير بدل مواصلات


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا لا أعرف من أين أتى البعض بأرقام 2000 و3000 باختصار أنا خريج 2009 أول يوم بعد مناقشة المشروع من قبل صدور النتيجة كنت فى طلعت مصطفى(مدينتى) وفوجئت بأنى تحت الاختبار 3 أشهر براتب 23 جنيه فى اليوم (23*25= 575جنيه نظام سركى) ولما أجتاز 3 شهور أعين على 1500 جنيه + اضافى كل 3 شهور بسبة من الراتب والله أعلم هل كان فى تأمينات أم لا وتركتها ورحت شركة انكو بشرم الشيخ أخذت 900 أساسى و 900 بدل والعمل 12 ساعة فى صحراء سيناء (كان المفروض يكون الراتب 3000 على الأقل فى مكان كهذا) تركتها بعد 8 شهور ورحت أشتغل مع مقاولين الباطن واتنصحت وقلت أنا عايز 3000 وفعلا وافق وكنت فى مطار القاهرة (أنا قعدت أتحسر على ما فات) مش شرم الشيخ، حاليا بعد سنة و3 شهور خبرة أتقاضى 2000 اساسى + الاضافى والتأمينات فى 6 أكتوبر وهذا طبعا ظلم من الشركات.


----------



## max_kimo2005 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> غلط و الله , لو كده يبقى حرام عليك , الناس في مدينتي بتاخد 1800 + تأمين المواصلات + 70% من الراتب كل 3 شهور كتشجيع , بونس يعني ,


لا والله الراجل مش غلطان ولا حاجه انا خريج 2010 واعرف ناس شغاله ب 1200-1400 فى شركة مقاولات وفى مكاتب على 1500ل وبرده بتفرق حسب نظافة الشركه و مكانتها والشغل اللى فيها


----------



## بكر الامير (26 أكتوبر 2010)

فين يا شباب انا خريج 2010 مش لاقي شغل 
هندسه اسيوط
تقدير عام جيد
والمشروع منشئات خاصه جيدجدا
لو في قدامو فرصه يقولي
*******************
ممنوع وضع اي سوائل اتصال بالمنتدي

م محيي الدين محمـــد


----------



## Mastermind_00 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مع احترامي لكل المواضيع اللي بتتكلم عن الرواتب 
والموضوع ده بالذات

الأولى ان الموضوع يكون عنوانه "كيف ننمي مهارات المهندس حديث التخرج"
قبل ما نسأل عن الراتب

لان حديث التخرج بيكون أمامه نقاط كتير بحاجة لتعلمها (علميا ولست اقصد خبرات الحياة) قبل ان يصبح مهندس مؤهل بشكل كامل للعمل 

عايزين التركيز يكون على كيفية استحقاق تلك الرواتب قبل السؤال عنها

وفي النهاية الاخذ بالاسباب واجب ويبقى الراتب والرزق امر يخضع لقضاء الله

فليس كل ذو راتب خيالي محترف وليس كل ذو راتب متدني مبتدئ

واعتذر مقدما على اي ضيق سيسببه كلامي
والسلام عليكم
:84:
​


----------



## kotoz99 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

mastermind_00 قال:


> مع احترامي لكل المواضيع اللي بتتكلم عن الرواتب
> والموضوع ده بالذات
> 
> الأولى ان الموضوع يكون عنوانه "كيف ننمي مهارات المهندس حديث التخرج"
> ...


حضرتك قلت راى فى الجون 
بس ارجع واقولك برضة مفيش تقدير ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## kotoz99 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

والله والله يا جماعة انا بقرا الارقام ويمكن اكون زعلان وفى ردود بتصبرنى عشان موضوع الخبرة
والله انا خريج 2010 وباخد 800 جنية 
انا عارف هتقولولى لازم يكون مرتب قليل فى الاول طب ازاى العامل ياخد اكتر منى
والله الى بيحصل انى بكون عارف مثلا وبدون مبالغة نص المعلومة بس مستنى بس اشوفها بعينى واكدها عشان الثقة
اما بالنسبة للفهم فالحمد لله كاى مهندس يكفى تشوف الحاجة مرة او حتى تتحكالك وتفهمها من مرة واحدة يعنى مخنا كلنا نضيف
يا جماعة المهندس اة عاوز خبرة بس مهما كان بيكون فاهم حجات بالفطرة انا بشتغل كاد 2دى وساب بس مبتدا فية وشغال موقع وكمان الحمد لله شغال حصر كميات والحمد لله
معلش انا بفضفض وانا محروق حبتين لانى حاسس ان حقى مهضوم 
بس عزائى الوحيد انى مهما كان يوم عن يوم بتعلم جديد كل دا كوم وخبرة التعامل مع العمال والصنايعية كوم الحمد لله قوى ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## العلم والايمان (23 نوفمبر 2010)

لا الباش مهندس صح الارقام دى وهميه الرنج فى مصر لحديث التخرج من 1000 الى 1200 بالكتير


----------



## عمرو عبدالسميع2 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا هو راتب المهندس حديث التخرج لا يتعد 1500 جنيه


----------



## حمزهههههه (24 نوفمبر 2010)

عمرو عبدالسميع2 قال:


> فعلا هو راتب المهندس حديث التخرج لا يتعد 1500 جنيه


 

ممكن يوصل ل 2000 بس في اماكن اماكن


----------



## soli4u (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بداية من 2000 جنية اعتقد انه معقول لمهندس حديث التخرج دفعة 2010


----------



## soli4u (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بس سؤال انا حاليا خارج مصر وعايز اسأل كام راتب مهندس مدنى فى مصر خبرة 5 سنوات بالنسبة لشركات المقاولات وما هو الراتب بالنسبة للمكاتب الاستشارية سواء تصميم او اشراف على التنفيذ
شكرا وارجو منكم المشاركات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

kotoz99 قال:


> والله والله يا جماعة انا بقرا الارقام ويمكن اكون زعلان وفى ردود بتصبرنى عشان موضوع الخبرة
> والله انا خريج 2010 وباخد 800 جنية
> انا عارف هتقولولى لازم يكون مرتب قليل فى الاول طب ازاى العامل ياخد اكتر منى
> والله الى بيحصل انى بكون عارف مثلا وبدون مبالغة نص المعلومة بس مستنى بس اشوفها بعينى واكدها عشان الثقة
> ...


 
اعمل اللي عليك يا باشمهندس وتوكل علي الله - من ناحية ان حقك مهضوم الشعب العربي كله حقه مهضوم - 
المهم انك ما تكونش سبب في انك تهضم حقك بنفسك لان الشعور ده بيعمل احباط ويخليك تقصر في عملك وساعتها تبقي انت اللي بتهضم حقك بنفسك 

اصبر واعمل اللي عليك وتاكد ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا 

وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## marshal111 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

كل واحد بيقول رينج مختلف عن التانى بسبب اختلاف المحافظات اللي بيشتغلوا فيها فمثلا في محافظات بتبقي بعيدة عن القاهرة المرتبات بتوصل ل 3000 وفي محافظا تانية ببقي المرتبات حوالي 1200 انما في القاهرة المكتب من 1200 ل 1600 بالكتير والمقاول من 1600 ل 2100


----------



## hossamkatab (24 نوفمبر 2010)

انا كنت اعمل بمكتب استشارى حديث التخرج بياخد 2500 جنيه


----------



## kotoz99 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اعمل اللي عليك يا باشمهندس وتوكل علي الله - من ناحية ان حقك مهضوم الشعب العربي كله حقه مهضوم -
> المهم انك ما تكونش سبب في انك تهضم حقك بنفسك لان الشعور ده بيعمل احباط ويخليك تقصر في عملك وساعتها تبقي انت اللي بتهضم حقك بنفسك
> 
> اصبر واعمل اللي عليك وتاكد ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا
> ...


ربنا يكرم حضرتك يا بشمهندس محى 
انا فاهم راى حضرتك فاهم انى لازم اتخلص من احساس انى حقى مهضوم بانى اخد حقى عشان اكون مبسوط وانمى قدراتى ومعلوماتى لان فعلا الواحد لما يكون مستريح نفسيا بيدى كتيييير فى شغلة وفهمة بيزيييييييد اصلى انا بحس بالمواضيع بس مستنى باذن الله اى فرصة كويسة واسيب المكان الى انا فية والخير جاى باذن الله :14:


----------



## شادى اليمانى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحه يا جماعه فى ناس بتقول ارقام غريبه جدا وبصراحه انا مشفتش مهندس بياخد 500 و800 والكلام ده فى حياتى نظرا كمان للطلب المتزايد على المهندس المدنى فى هذه الفتره انا شايف ان حديث التخرج من 1500-2500 لا يقل عن ذلك وانا عارف ان فى اماكن بتدى مرتبات ضعيفه ولكن ليست بهذا السوء لدرجه 800 جنيه احنا كنا بنتمرن كنا بناخد اكتر من كده وربنا يوفقك الجميع وارجوا ان احنا منرخص نفسينا ونرضا باى حاجه


----------



## mahmodshow (28 نوفمبر 2010)

eam قال:


> طبعا دى كلها ارقام خياليه
> انا مهندس حديث2010
> ونزلت وشفت الموجود
> غالبا بنسبة 99% حوالى 1200جنيه-1500جنية مصرى



الناس اللى بتقولك ده غلط وقليل والله أعرف ناس وبتاخد اقل من كده هتتصدم بالواقع المرير بره أنا لسه فى اخر سنه الحمد لله وغالبا بيديك المرتب على أساس شغلك وانتاجيتك لأنه موش ممكن هيديك مرتب وانت عاله عليه شكرااااااا


----------



## بريهان (25 ديسمبر 2010)

على فكره يا جماعة موضوع 3500 ده مش وهم ولا حاجة ده فعلا موجود يعنى مثلا حديث التخرج بشركة زى جماعة المهندسين الاستشاريين ecg بياخد 3500 وده صافى كمان بعد خصم التامينات


----------



## مهندز عالبركه (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مع السلام عليكم ازيكم جميعا بصو ياباش مهندزين انا ارى انه مش هتفرق قوى 1300 من 1500 لكن فعلا اللى هيفرق معاك فى الاول المكان اللى انت فيه لازم تختار مكان فيه كوادر تستفيد منهم كل يوم حاجه جديد وتشوف طريقتهم فى التعامل والتصرف فى المواقف وتستفيد من خبرتهم على قد ماتقدر هو ده فعلا اللى هيحدد راتبك بعد كده سواء فى مصر او خارج مصر ونصيحتى لكل مهندس جديد متفرحشى ان انت مدير مشروع صغير وبتاخد راتب كبير الفلوس فى الاول مش هتفرق الخبره هى اللى بتوزنك بعد كده والخبره مش بعدد السنين ابسيليوتلى ومع السلام عليكم


----------



## العلم والايمان (25 ديسمبر 2010)

لا يا جماعه متقللوش من قيمة المهندس لازم يكون من 1500 وطالع


----------



## engnieer_moh (26 ديسمبر 2010)

1200 جنية دلوقتى ما يكفوا اكل فقط يا اخى


----------



## zaki83 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

eam قال:


> طبعا دى كلها ارقام خياليه
> انا مهندس حديث2010
> ونزلت وشفت الموجود
> غالبا بنسبة 99% حوالى 1200جنيه-1500جنية مصرى


الكلام ده اقرب للواقع


----------



## كريم العشماوى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

1200 جنيه ده فى مناطق معينه او فى اماكن معينه

انما متوسط راتب المهندس حديث لتخرج فى مصر لا يقل عن 2000 جنيه شهريا


----------



## engabuomr (26 ديسمبر 2010)

فى حدود 1500 جنيه


----------



## احمد سكولز (27 ديسمبر 2010)

المتوسط فعلا من 1800 ل 2000 وده بيكون الاغلب لكن بصراحة لو اقل من كده يبقى على ايه بقى التعب والاجتهاد طول فترة الدراسة والتدريب والسعى للارتقاء بالمستوى العلمى والفنى والمهنى واكيد لو مهندس موفق فى عمله لن يرضى بأقل من 1800 كحديث التخرج دفعة 2010 مثلا وشكرا لأرائكم :20:


----------



## المصرى9 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مهندس دفعة2010 وباخد 1200 جنيه فى الشهر ودى كويسة فى ناس زملائى بياخدو 600 و 800 جنية و1000 2500 3000 انا فى المريخ يا جماعة


----------



## ramy safwat (5 يناير 2011)

ع فكرة يا بشمهندس انا خريج جديد فى مكتب فنى اخذ حوالى 800 جينة فى الشهر 
لو موقع المهندس الجديد ياخذ حوالى 1200 جينة فى الشهر 
و دى رقم تليفونى 0129959968


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (5 يناير 2011)

طيب و بعدين ده انا كنت هنزل مصر من السعودية ...ممكن اعرف مهندس خبرة 7 سنين يقل عن 6000 معقول و لا ايه النظام و ياريت من اخواتنا المهندسين ممكن يتعمل موضوع عن الشركات المحترمه فى مصر و الايميلات اكييد ده هيفيد كتيييير و الكل يشارك اللى بعرف شركه يحطها او شغال فيها و يقولنا رائيه فيها


----------



## abdo_mlak55 (5 يناير 2011)

انا طالب في ليبيا في هندسة بترول وكنت بفكر احول مدني بس بعد الكلام ده لغيت الفكره تماما شكرا ليكم


----------



## مروان المهندس2 (5 يناير 2011)

انا بالعراق اخذ 1800 دولار وحديث التخرج مع مصاريف نقلي لان اروح بسيارتي


----------



## مروان المهندس2 (5 يناير 2011)

يا شباب بالله انه تعجبت من ارقام الرواتب الي عندكم بمصر وما بتصور هيجي رواتب متدنيه طب انه اكلكم شكد راتبي بالجنيه بعد التحويل 10453.5جنيه هاذا عندي خبره 8 اشهر فقط
اما اذا حديث التخرج كلش يعني ما مشتغل يعني ينطونه 800 دولار بيطلع4646 جنيه ولو عندك خبره فوق السنتين بيوصل الراتب الى 12409.19 هاي رواتب المهندس المدني بالعراق اما الشركات الاجنبيه الي تعمل بالعراق فتعطي 1400 دولار


----------



## اسعد الجصاني (6 يناير 2011)

الله يساعكم ..... الوضع متعب بمصر .... احنة بالعراق حاليا المهندس الخريج جديد ياخذ تقريبا 1000 دولار يعني اكثر من 5500 جنيه مصري...... اما اني بخبرتي (ماجستير هندسة تربة واسس) خريج 2000 فأخذ تقريبا 2000 دولار (11000) جنيه مصري ...... الحمد لله


----------



## مرسى85 (10 مايو 2011)

انا عايز اروح العراق ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kotoz99 (10 مايو 2011)

وانا كماننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن خدونى العراقققققققققققققققققق


----------



## s.sakr (10 مايو 2011)

عندنا في مصر فيه ناس بتاخد ارقام اقل من 1000 جنيه 
حديثي التخرج وبعد سنه كده توصل ل 1500 بالعافيه


----------



## zizo gladiator (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*العراق زى الفل*


----------



## محمودشمس (21 سبتمبر 2011)

تقريبا في حدود 1500 الي 1700


----------

